

U.S. Admits Surveillance Violated Constitution At Least Once - mtgx
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/07/surveillance-spirit-law/

======
twoodfin
...and the offending program was found and modified to pass Fourth Amendment
scrutiny. To me that sounds like the revised FISA is working.

Distinguishing between communications end points inside and outside the U.S.
will never be easy, and will only get harder as technology becomes more
advanced and adversaries learn to better exploit it to cover their tracks. You
can either give up on (100% Constitutional!) cross-border intercepts, or you
can have oversight to minimize "collateral" data collection on citizens.

If you think there's evidence that U.S. citizen-only private communication is
being monitored and retained deliberately, spell it out, because that's huge
news.

~~~
xfs
Ex-NSA worker Bill Binney claimed that intercepted domestic communications
were privacy controlled and anonymized with encryption to comply with the law
until a warrant was issued, but later the anonymization protection was
removed.

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/05/23/110523fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/05/23/110523fa_fact_mayer?currentPage=all)

------
patrickgzill
You will only know it is taken seriously, when someone goes to jail. No jail
for anyone, means, whatever else is going on is irrelevant.

